# Portable Light Box - Flat Stored - Cheap.



## OZturner (Apr 20, 2018)

View in Gallery
View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


I am a Novice Photographer, and I think this is Real Value for Money at Under $US 11.00, and it was Postage Paid.

I Purchased a Flat Packed, Collapsible, Light Box, it comes with front and rear LED Light Strips, Cables and a variety of Coloured Backdrop Sheets.

They are not the fastest postage service, from China, but from the Link it looks that this could be available from their USA Warehouse.

Have a look at 

www.banggood.com/PULUZ-PU5022-Porta...-1199329.html?rmmds=myorder&cur_warehouse=USA

The photographs above were taken with an Ancient Sony Cyber-Shot point and click camera, and I forgot to turn off the Flash.


----------



## elkhorn (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Brian!  It looks like a good set up at Avery reasonable price and the pictures came out very nice. Well done my friend!


----------



## magpens (Apr 21, 2018)

Amazing value for money. . Thanks, Brian.


----------



## Gregf (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks !


----------



## greenacres2 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks Brian, just ordered one.  Now for a camera to take the place of my phone. 
earl


----------



## Bob in SF (Apr 21, 2018)

Great - thanks Brian!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 22, 2018)

Looks quick and easy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## farmer (Jun 7, 2018)

*Pictures*



OZturner said:


> View in Gallery
> View in Gallery
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to politely say you can take allot better photos .....

The row of LED light strips for Product photography on a non metalic smooth surface is like handing someone a pale of water that is full of holes ..

Strongly suggest not using the LED light strips , and the box .

Large piece of white construction paper and a LED desk lamp with white tissue paper over the bulb .

Tungsten light with tissue over the bulb and you will burn your house down .
CFL flickers ....
PS learn how to set and use a custom white balance , buy a 18% gray card .

Personally I think you got a gimmick made just for idiots trying to learn product photography on the cheap, without giving the buyer the slightest thought that they might be photographing smooth non metallic subjects .

The box will work allot better on clothing .


----------



## PenPal (Jun 7, 2018)

For myself I enjoy seeing different methods of taking pen pictures.

This yet another way and when tuned and understood will do the task appointed.

At the risk of imposing my thoughts and using what I consider simplicity and repeatability tucked away in the corner of the lounge is my method using two lights sold in Bunnings as a pair separated,mounted on either side of an open box made of conduit 3/4 inch set on a 2 inch foam board base. A strip fluro sits on top with a full spectrum lamp 8 watt.

About seven minutes to take and have on the computer.

Please have success using your chosen way mate.

Peter.


----------

